# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tokio

## Firlefanz

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50891627






https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2021/startlist

----------


## fiber

Kiitos, enpä ollut hoksannut että kisat ovat jo menossa. Tämän aion kyllä katsoa.

Tuolla mäkiprofiilin lopussa on pari ruskealla merkattua (yli 15%) kohtaa, jotka kuitenkin eivät näytä nousevan ylöspäin, vaan olevan koko lailla tasaisia.

----------


## OJ

Naisten maantiereitti onkin sitten "vähän" erilainen. Ehdottavat mäkikuskeja ennakkosuosikeiksi, mutta mä vähän luulen "rouleur" vie ja missäs joukkueessa näitä olikaan useampi (toki samat mimmit nousevat mäkeäkin)? Naisten kisassa vain 67 kuskia, vai onko jopa vähemmän kun esimerkiksi Lotta Henttala jäi pois.

----------


## Firlefanz

Poistin mäkiprofiilin joka taisi tosiaan olla niin sanottu taiteilijan näkemys. Sen tarkoitus olikin lähinnä vain nostaa esille "Mikuni Pass", ehkäpä kisan avainkohtana pidetty nousu. 

https://blog.veloviewer.com/mens-and...-race-courses/

----------


## tikola

Ja lähetyksen voi katsoa Selinien selostamana HD laadulla antenniverkossakin:

https://www.digita.fi/ajankohtaista/...i-vuorokauden/

----------


## fiber

Ilmeisesti pyöräilyä ei tule tv-kanavilla eli en pysty taltioimaan digiboksilla ja katsomaan myöhemmin.

Luulisi kuitenkin, että nuo YLE Areenan lähetykset on katsottavissa jälkikäteen. Onko tietoa?

... hetkinen, tikolan linkkiartikkelin teksti tarkoittanee, että näkyy TV5:n kautta?

----------


## Googol

> Kiitos, enpä ollut hoksannut että kisat ovat jo menossa. Tämän aion kyllä katsoa.



Varsinaisesti avajaiset on huomenna, mutta jalkapallo ja softball on ottaneet varaslähdön. Softball kai siksi, että softball ja baseball mahtuisivat peräkkäin, ja jalkapallo siksi, että pelaajat ehtisivät toipua filmausten välillä.

----------


## Googol

> Ilmeisesti pyöräilyä ei tule tv-kanavilla eli en pysty taltioimaan digiboksilla ja katsomaan myöhemmin.
> 
> Luulisi kuitenkin, että nuo YLE Areenan lähetykset on katsottavissa jälkikäteen. Onko tietoa?



TV2 näyttää, joskin välissä voi tulla muutakin. Areenan lähetys on katsottavissa 3 viikkoa.

EDIT: Ja niin, Selineillä tulee TV5:ltä.

EDIT: Noin yleensä siis, Discoveryllä on yksinoikeus uintiin ja koripalloon, joten TV5 keskittyy niihin ja muutamaan muuhun lajiin. Muuten tulee luultavasti paremmin Yleltä, sekä TV:stä että Areenasta. Jos haluaa katsoa just sitä mitä mistään näistä ei tule, niin täytyy siirtyä Discovery plussaan. Eurosport playeristä en ole varma, voi olla että sieltäkin näkyy kaikki.

----------


## paaton

Näkyy es playerinkin kautta. Missähän kaikkialla selin on mukana?

----------


## paaton

Selin on mainostanut discoveryä, eli onko es ja discovery yhteistyössä? Kaikkialta tulee sama selinin selostama striimi?

----------


## Googol

Discovery omistaa ES:n.

Ja näistä olympialaisista, Discoveryllä on "pää"oikeudet, mutta myynyt osan myös Ylelle. Discoveryn kisoja tulee TV:stä TV5:ltä ja Kutoselta ja Eurosportilta (maksullinen kai melkein aina). Sitten Discovery mainostaa, että kaikki tapahtumat suorana Discovery plussassa. Eurosport playeriä ei ole mainostettu, mutta ehkä sieltäkin.

Jostain monen välikäden kautta kuulin/luin huhua, että Playeriä oltaisiin kuoppaamassa, ja olisi vain Discovery plus.

----------


## Googol

> Naisten maantiereitti onkin sitten "vähän" erilainen. Ehdottavat mäkikuskeja ennakkosuosikeiksi, mutta mä vähän luulen "rouleur" vie ja missäs joukkueessa näitä olikaan useampi (toki samat mimmit nousevat mäkeäkin)? Naisten kisassa vain 67 kuskia, vai onko jopa vähemmän kun esimerkiksi Lotta Henttala jäi pois.



Naisten puolella ihan puhtaita mäkikuskeja on vähemmän. Johtuu osin siitä, että tasoerot ovat vähän isommat, mutta ehkä enemmän siitä, että kunnon mäkiä on lähinnä Italian ympäriajossa. Muuten reitit on aika lailla rouleureja suosivia, joten mäkeä nousevat ne, jotka ovat muutenkin kovia, ja joiden ominaisuudet ovat "sattumalta" mäkiin sopivia.

Lähteestä riippuen, naisten kisassa on 2300-2700 nousumetriä, mikä on paljon, vaikka kovin nousu (olikohan tuon pitkän false flatin lopussa 5km 6%) ei kovin kummoinen olekaan. Lotalle, vaikka olisikin ollut uransa parhaassa kunnossa, olisi kova, mutta tuskin ihan pelkillä mäkijaloilla ratkeaa.

----------


## tikola

> ... hetkinen, tikolan linkkiartikkelin teksti tarkoittanee, että näkyy TV5:n kautta?



Kyllä ja itsellä on automaattinauhoitus jo päällä tuolle lähetykselle. Olisiko ollut lauantaina aamun varhaisina tunteina se TV lähetys

Se on itsellekkin vähän epäselvää mikä on näiden Discovery, Tv5, kutonen ja eurosport suhde - omistaisiko Discovery myös vitosen ja kutosen eurosportin ohella? Mainostavat toisiaan vähän ristiin. TV lähetys maantiepyöräilystä taitaa olla siellä vitosella lauantaina aikaisina aamun tunteina.

----------


## Firlefanz

Miesten kisa siis ajetaan lauantaiaamuna Suomen aikaa 05.00 alkaen, 

Minulle ja muille jonkinlaisen kaapelin välityksellä tulevaa signaalia katseleville siis TV 5 HD mainosten kera ja TV2 välillä muihin lajeihin siirtyen, Areenassa uskoakseni nonstop. Ylen selostajista ei minulla ole tietoa.

----------


## gallodepelea

GCN+ appi näyttää myös Tokion pyöräilyä (maantiet, maasto, tri ja rata). Ranskan TV:stä tuli lyhyt ennakko missä kerrottiin että japanilaiset keirin-mestarit ovat perinteisesti skipanneet olympialaiset koska se on häirinnyt ammattilaisten ohjelmaa. Tänä vuonna japanin naisten keirin ajan kauden paras on jo alle olympiaennätyksen.

----------


## Googol

Keirin nyt sinänsä ei nopeuskisa ole. Japanissa ajetaan niin paljon, että melkein väkisin tulee jossain lähdössä kova aika. Mutta varmasti ovat koviakin.

----------


## kauris

Hmm ylen kuvanlaatu ei ole ihan normaalia hd tasoa nyt kun BRA-GER fudismatsia katson. Varsinkin kuvan liikkuessa. Tekstikenttä jossa peliaika ja tilanne lukee on tarkka mutta ei itse lähetys Japaniasta saakka. Kyllä tuota toki katsoo mutta eroa on esim jalkapallon em kisoihin verrattuna.

----------


## OJ

Täällä miesten maantiekisan lähetys alkaa 21:00. Tulee varmaan simahdettua sohvalle ennen nollakilometriä.

----------


## fiber

Digiboksin ohjelmatietojen mukaan ES1:llä tulee Tokiosta tennistä ja ES2:lta rantalentistä ja korista - siis samaan aikaan kuin ajetaan miesten maantie. Lisäksi samainen digiboksi näyttää, että TV5:llä on ohjelma Tokion olympiakisat klo 04:55-06:00 mutta ei lähetystä tuon jälkeen. Ehkäpä siis pitää toivoa, että YLE Areenassa olisi pyöräilyä nähtävillä.

----------


## vierringe

Kyllä minulla ohjelmatiedoissa näkyy TV5:llä maantiepyöräily huomenna aamulla 04:55-06:00 ja sen jälkeen samalla kanavalla maantiepyöräily 06:00-12:00. Tämä siis antenniverkossa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sulla on hupsu digiboksi! Mun TV 5:lla on kaksi lähetystä miesten maantiepyöräilystä: tuo on ensimmäinen ja toinen 06:00-12.00.

Mutta Areenasta pitäisi siis näkyä kisa alusta loppuun, ilman mainoskatkoja tai siirtymistä välillä lentikseen, korikseen tai ties mihin lajiin.

----------


## vierringe

Niin, ja ES Playerilla näkyy 4:50-12:00.

----------


## Googol

TV5 lätkii mainoksia vielä Eurosporttiakin hölmömmin, Ylen selostaja on pihalla, ja Discoveryn mainoksettomassa on joku englanninkielinen. Minkäköhän noista valitsisi.

----------


## kurvaaja

Nyt mennään ihan tosissaan ja vielä 90km jäljellä. Kova kisa

----------


## fiber

YLE Areenasta näkyy täälläkin. Mikuni Pass vuorossa hetken kuluttua.

----------


## marco1

Nämä olympppialaisten kisat on kyllä yllättävän tapahtumarikkaita.

----------


## kurvaaja

Pogacar iski, ruvetaan ratkomaan

----------


## Paapi

Hienoa katsella maantiepyöräilyä. On ne kovia.

----------


## kurvaaja

Hienolla vuorovedolla vetää kärkikaksikko karkuun

----------


## MV

Olipa nätti kisa!

Lähetetty minun SM-P610 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Wout näytti selkeästi vahvimmalta, mutta ei näissä likikään aina voita vahvin. Carpaz iski juuri oikeaan aikaan. Wout ja poga olivat molemmat vetäneet pitkät siivut takaa edellisiä iskuja ja edessä oli muutaman kilometrin mäki. Ei woutilla ollut enää pienintäkään saumaa yrittää vetää voittoon mennyttä iskua kiinni.

Carapaz oli viimeisillä kilometrillä todella vahva. Olin aivan saletti, että ero tulee vielä kiinni kun eroa oli enää reilu 10s. Tuossa kohtaa carapaz karkasi McNultyltä ja paineli viimeisen 5min täyttä.

1vs1 kisat, kuten monet klassikotkin, ovat aina vähän arpapeliä. Tarttee vaan odotella sitä oikeaa paikkaa tehdä isku. Myös carapazin lähdön jälkeen muiden täytyy laskea tekemisensä tarkkaan, vaikka tietysti se takaa-ajo oliskin tärkein. Olympia hopea on kuitenkin jäätävän kova saavutus. Jos vedät all-outilla kärjen kiinni, niin seuraava isku tulee välittömästi. Ei o helppoo, vaikka vahvin olisitkin.

----------


## fiber

Fiksu ja vahva ajo. Loppuvaiheessa muistelin LBL:n irtiottoa, joten eihän tuo ihan puskista tullut. Hänelle tietysti oli iso apu siitä, että muut kyttäsivät van Aertia.

----------


## Fuuga

Mun silmiin homma meni niin että WVA vei porukkaa ja muut vain peesaili. Ehkä pitäis vaihtaa lasit. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Joitain nakkimakkaran mittaisia yksittäisiä irtiotto yrityksiä oli mutta Van Aert teki suurimman osan töistä. Olisi tuossa valossa ansainnut kulta mitalin, hopeakin on hieno saavutus tuolla uurastuksella.

Geraint Thomas näköjään keskeytti. Olisikohan tullut hylkäys jos olisi maaliin asti tullut, aika reipasta liimanäppi taktiikkaa käytti.

----------


## -Sammy-

WVA oli toki erittäin vahva. Se on mun mielestä hyvä, että kisoja ei voiteta parhaimmilla wateilla tai kovimmalla kunnolla. Myös taktisesti täytyy olla todella hyvä ja tietysti tuuriakin tarvitaan. Edelleenkin se voittaa, jolla on kovin keskinopeus.
Ps. Ajattelin etukäteen että Tourin ajaneet olisi altavastaajia tässä koitoksessa. Pieleen meni se veikkaus. Kovat on kovia.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## huotah

Hieno kisa. Woutilla on nyt sama kirous kuin Saganilla aikoinaan, muut lähinnä kyttäilee mitä Wout tekee. Erityisesti Pogacarilta olisin odottanut jotain muuta kuin paria puolihuolimatonta vetoa, en oikein jaksa arvostaa tuollaista ajoa. Woodskin yritti enemmän, toki heillä oli ymmärrettävästi eri taktiikat.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Vähän tuntui siltä kuin Pogacar olisi ajatuksissaan ollut vielä ajamassa Touria.

----------


## Mara I

Oli kyllä hieno ja jännittävä kisa!

----------


## paaton

> Mun silmiin homma meni niin että WVA vei porukkaa ja muut vain peesaili. Ehkä pitäis vaihtaa lasit. 
> 
> 
> -- 
> Murphy elää!



Juu, wout oli vahvin. Peli menee tosi jännäksi, kun mukana on poelin ja woutin tasoista kaveria. Harmi vaan, että se tosiaan menee myös aika arpapeliksi, tai no, se voittaa, joka tajuaa odottaa ne muutamat woutin takaa-ajot ja iskee juuri oikeassa kohdassa. 

Minusta pogacar oli aika köysissä. Eli olisi takuulla tehnyt enemmän ennen loppua, jos olisi vain voinut. Oli ehkä hänellekkin yllätys, että wout ei tippunutkaan mikunin nousussa. Pogan selkäranka varmaan katkesi, kun wout vetikin eroa kiinni siinä jyrkimmällä kohdalla. 

Jos wout ja poga olisivat tehneet yhteistyötä, niin se ero olisi tullut kiinni. Wout olisi varmastikkin vetänyt eron yksinkin kiinni, mutta tarjosi siinä +10s kohdalla muille vuoroa. Ei tullut apuja. En mä tiedä voiko pogacariakaan tuosta syyttää. Mielestäni pelasi korttinsa oikein. Täysillä vetämällä tuo olisi mennyt massakiriin ja kovan vedon jälkeen poga ei olisi ehkä ollutkaan enää mitalleilla. Nyt pääsi kirimään tuoreilla jaloilla.

----------


## kp63

Eihän maantiekisa ole mikään tempo, jossa voittaa se jolla kovimmat W.  Eikä se ole kovin kuski, joka tekee eniten töitä vaan se joka ylittää maalilinjan ekana. Kovuuteen kuuluu paljon muutakin muutakin kuin tehot esimerkiksi kyky lukea kisaa ja kilpakumppaneita, eikä pelkästään fyysistä vaan myös henkistä tilaa.  Onko kaveri hetkellisesti väsynyt, turhautunut ja oisko nyt hetki iskeä jne.  Siksi hieno laji.

----------


## Fuuga

Mun mielestä kisan lukemista ei ole se että peestaan ja annetaan tois(t)en tehdä työt ja vain kerätään hedelmät. Jotenkin se sopii kyllä etappikisaan jossa ajetaan tiiminä, muttei silloin kun kisataan mies miestä vastaan. 

Siksi olen äärimmäisen iloinen että carapaz voitti. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## paaton

Se voi tuntua tuolta, mutta millään muulla ei ole väliä, kuin lopputuloksella. Ei tuolla tyylipisteitä jaeta. Jos on tiedossa, ettei woutille pärjätä loppukirissä, niin sitten se vaan pitää ajaa jalattomaksi ennen kiriä, tai päästä itse irti ennen sitä.

----------


## paaton

Vaati hurjasti kanttia ja älyä odottaa sitä oikeaa hetkeä ja iskeä vasta silloin. Esimerkiksi mohoric odotteli sen yhden pitkän tourin etapin aikana ensin muiden iskut ja kontrasi vasta nils polittin kovaan mäkivetoon. 

Ja edelleen. Porukka oli tuossa lopussa suhteellisen jalatonta. Jos olisi vedetty wout voittoon, niin itsellä ei olisi ollut enää kirissä pienintäkään saumaa. Niin ja mikäli ero olisi vedetty kiinni liian aikaisin, niin se kontraus takana odottaneesta porukasta olisi ollut välitön. 

Nämä on hienoja kisoja. Jokainen joutuu miettimään tosi tarkasti tekemisiään, vaikka jalkoja sattuisi olemaankin. Suurimmalla osalla niitä ei vaan tuossa lopussa enää ole. Carapazilla oli ja hän käytti paukut juuri oikeassa kohtaa.

----------


## Fuuga

^ehkä tuon(kaan) takia kisaaminen ei ole mua varten. Kun mun mielestä on voittoja ja voittoja. Joo, en mainitse mitään mun onnettomista jaloista . 

Mut tää varmaan tuli jo kaikille selväksi. Ihan hieno kisa kyllä. Nyt vain odottelemaan MVDPn maasto-osaamista. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## paaton

Poelille maantie oli ehkä vähän liian mäkinen reitti tokiossa. Millainen reitti xc kisassa on? Voi sielläkin olla pientä jonon tynkää poelin takana  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

> Eihän maantiekisa ole mikään tempo, jossa voittaa se jolla kovimmat W.  Eikä se ole kovin kuski, joka tekee eniten töitä vaan se joka ylittää maalilinjan ekana. Kovuuteen kuuluu paljon muutakin muutakin kuin tehot esimerkiksi kyky lukea kisaa ja kilpakumppaneita, eikä pelkästään fyysistä vaan myös henkistä tilaa.  Onko kaveri hetkellisesti väsynyt, turhautunut ja oisko nyt hetki iskeä jne.  Siksi hieno laji.



Todella hyvin sanottu. Carapaz luki kisaa hyvin ja ja käytti vallitsevat olosuhteet hyväkseen - hajanainen irtiottoporukka. Ei takuulla tietänyt McNultyn irtiottoon mukaan lähtiessään mitä lopulta tapahtuu, mutta laskelmoi todennäköisesti että kirissä ei pärjää ja päätti opportunistisesti kokeilla kuinka käy. Hyvän aika-ajajan mukaan kannattaa lähteä. Joku voisi ajatella että Carapazilta vähän "moraaliton" teko, mutta työvoittoja ei jaeta, ei edes Aertille vaikka todella kova ajaja onkin. Onnittelut Carapazille, hieno voitto.

----------


## misopa

> Poelille maantie oli ehkä vähän liian mäkinen reitti tokiossa. Millainen reitti xc kisassa on? Voi sielläkin olla pientä jonon tynkää poelin takana



XC-reitti on erittäin haastava, nousua ja laskua käytännössä koko ajan, ei tarjoa juuri lepohetkiä. Veikkaan, että Mathias Flüeckigerin vahva vire jatkuu ja hän vie potin XCO:ssa. Tom Pidcockin vire on arvoitus loukkaantumisen jäljiltä. Jos on päässyt samaan kuntoon kuin ennen kolaria, niin sitten tulee tiukasti kamppailemaan voitosta.

----------


## JTu

YouTubesta löytyy useampi pätkä XCO-reitistä ja ajolinjoja pohtivista kuskeista. Tässä yksi, jossa pääsee kiertämään koko reitin: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-...xc-course.html

----------


## jussicolombia

Carapazilta tuli kilsan jalkeen mielenkiintoinen kommentti. Vapaasti suomennettuna Richard viestitti etta han omistaa mitalin itselleen ja niille jotka ovat oikeasti tukeneet hanen uraansa maantiepyorailijana. Sivulauseessa huomautti, etta synnyinmaansa Ecuador ei ole laittanut tikkua ristiin homman eteen. Carapaz on kotoisin Tulcanista, Ecuadorin ja Kolumbian rajalta. Niinpa Richard jo hyvin nuorena siirtyi Kolumbian puolelle, jossa maantiepyoraily on ollut jo vuosikymmenia maailmanluokkaa ja harrastajamaarat valtavia. Kolumbialainen Strongman team oli se joukkue jossa Carapaz kasvoi eurokuntoon. Harvoin kuulee olympiakultamitalistilta jyrkkaa kritiikkia omaa synnyinmaataan kohtaan, jota Carapaz varsin oikeutetusti esitti. Carapazin mitalin oli kolmas, jonka ecuadorilainen on koskaan saavuttanut. Kertoo tarinaa, josta syysta Richard on syystakin harmistunut. Terveisia Kolumbiasta.

----------


## OJ

Kyllä oli hyvä kisa! Todella oikeaan osoitteeseen meni voitto ja samaan aikaan Wout oli aivan jäätävän kova.

----------


## -Sammy-

Hyvää analyysiä Chris Hornerilta miesten kisasta. Jan Tratnik oli kyllä loistava, antaisin mitalin. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_ORty-_4Xg

----------


## marco1

A Van Vleuten näyttää olevan aika superihminen; rengasrikko(?), kaatuminen ja nyt ajaa yksin kiinni irtiottoa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Näyttäisi yllätys muhivan naisten ajossa. Jos ei Kiesenhofer sippaa ihan totaalisesti niin taitaa Itävaltaan mennä voitto.

----------


## Ari Fill

Kiesenhoferilla säilyy ihan mieletön kadenssi kokoajan.

----------


## MV

Menikö tuo Kiesenhofer väärästä portista?

Lähetetty minun SM-P610 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tempokisu

:Cool:  no olipa mun mieleinen naisten maantiekisa, irtiottaja piti paikkansa eikä mitään massakiriä lopussa. Katselin miesten kisaa, ja näytti että naiset ajoi reippaammin eli pyöritti ketterämmin. Ehkä ei ollut ihan sama rata. 
Selostamossa oltiin kyllä oikeassa siinä kun seurasivat (Kiesenhoferin) kärsimystä (?), mutta kuitenkin että pyöräilyssä se raja kärsimyksen ja nautinnon välillä on veteen piirretty viiva. Kyllä, kun on jo siinä vaiheessa että tavoite saavutetaan, ja varsinkin se lyhyt hetki kun ylität maaliviivan voittajana. Sitä tunnetta ei voi kuvailla mitenkään. 
Onnittelut Kiesenhoferille  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

van Vleuten luuli voittaneensa kun ylitti maaliviivan käden nostosta päätellen. Taisi olla niin että radioliikenne oli/on kielletty Olympialaisissa vai kuinka?. Selvästi toi oman mausteensa kisaan.

----------


## tronK

> van Vleuten luuli voittaneensa kun ylitti maaliviivan käden nostosta päätellen. Taisi olla niin että radioliikenne oli/on kielletty Olympialaisissa vai kuinka?. Selvästi toi oman mausteensa kisaan.



Joo ei ollut radioita maantiekisassa, tempossa vissiin saa olla. Van Vleutenille kyllä huudettiin autosta aiemmin eroa kolmen hatkaan, mutta tiesiköhän sitten kuitenkaan kuinka monta siellä oli karussa.

----------


## pulmark

Twitterin muutamasta kommentista päätellen hollantilaiset kämmäsi tosiaan kommunikaatiossa. Radioita ei ole ja huoltopaikoiltakaan ei saatu tietoa välitettyä ajajille että siellä on yksi ajaja irtiotossa. Van Vleuten luuli vielä maaliin tullessaan voittaneensa kisan.

Hieno voitto Kiesenhoferille, onnittelut ! Kisaan valmistautumisessa käyttänyt mm. kehon lämpötilamittaussensoria kun ajanut lenkkejä ja harjoitellut sopeutumista kuumuuteen. 38.5C on kai raja-arvo minkä jälkeen alkaa kehossa syntyä sopeutumista kuumuuteen.

https://twitter.com/AnnaKiesenhofer/...59788454363138





> I drew the line in the graphic at 38.5°. I know this is kind of random, but many studies with isothermic heat acclimation protocols use it as a lower limit for the zone that is supposed to elicit heat adaption. And I peak at 39.3 without even feeling hot!

----------


## tempokisu

Mä yllätyin tästä...että siis näinkin hyvin.... olisiko tulos ollut parempi ilman kaikkea Bottas-luksusta ( aamiainen luksusjahdilla ja varikkovierailut...)

_Kilpailussa nähtiin myös Mercedeksen suomalaiskuskin Valtteri Bottaksen kumppani Tiffany Cromwell.
_
_Australialaispyöräilijä tuli maaliviivan yli sijalla 26 ja jäi kärjestä kaksi minuuttia ja 56 sekuntia._

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Mä yllätyin tästä...että siis näinkin hyvin.... olisiko tulos ollut parempi ilman kaikkea Bottas-luksusta ( aamiainen luksusjahdilla ja varikkovierailut...)
> 
> _Kilpailussa nähtiin myös Mercedeksen suomalaiskuskin Valtteri Bottaksen kumppani Tiffany Cromwell.
> _
> _Australialaispyöräilijä tuli maaliviivan yli sijalla 26 ja jäi kärjestä kaksi minuuttia ja 56 sekuntia._



Luulisi, että kun puolisokin on huippu-urheilija niin ei siitä treenaukseen ja ravitsemukseen ainakaan haittaa ole.

----------


## marco1

TC näkyi kuskaamassa pulloja joukkuekavereilleen kisan aikana joten ei ehkä ollut tarkoituksena alun perin olla heidän ykköskuskinsa?

----------


## leecher

Tuleeko huominen xco suorana telkusta ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## misopa

^Yle Areenasta tulee. Lähetys alkaa klo 8:55
https://areena.yle.fi/1-50896747

----------


## paaton

Käsittämätön moka. Itse laittaisin tuosta osan myös järjestäjän piikkiin. Miksei prätkät kertoneet eroa? Kiesenhofer ei olisi missään nimessä voittanut ilman tuota junnumokaa.

Noin käy suomessa bianchi cupissa. "Onko siellä vielä irti joku?"  "Ei, kyllä se meidän vika ukko tuli jo kiinni, ei teidän enää tartte ajaa"  MUTTA olympialaisten kultamitalli menee tuollaiseen virheeseen. Tsiisus mitä tunareita.

----------


## MV

^ ja höpsis. Aika moni pääjoukossa on kertonut tietäneensä tilanteesta ihan tarpeeksi. Hollantilaiset kaatuivat omaan näppäryyteensä, en ymmärrä ollenkaan heidän taktiikkaansa. 

Jos ei ole ihan selvillä aikaeroista, niin ainakin voisi katsoa ympärilleen sen verran että missä on kisan johtajan auto. Ei ollut pääjoukon takana missään vaiheessa.

Kiesenhoferilla taas yksinäisenä kuskina ei ollut oikein muuta mahdollisuutta kuin iskeä kaukaa, se mitä takana tapahtuu ei ollut hänen syynsä. Tuli kuitenkin ekana maaliviian yli ja käsittääkseni se on vieläkin se mikä lasketaan.

----------


## hphuhtin

Oli kyllä jännittävä naisten kisa. Katsoin ensin tiivistelmän ja sitten pitikin katsoa koko kisa. Kiesihovi ansaitsi voittonsa ja tarinana oikein sykähdyttävä. Hollannin kuskit lähinnä nolasi itsensä selittelyllä.

----------


## paaton

Hollannin kuskit eivät todellakaan tienneet tilannetta. Tuollaista ei vaan saisi sattua. Tottakai he tekivät itse sen suurimman mokan, mutta edelleen minusta ero kärkeen olisi pitänyt kertoa, varsinkaan kun radioita ei ollut käytössä. Tuota tehdään jatkuvasti Suomenkin kisoissa.

----------


## hphuhtin

Jostain luin että ero kärkeen oli kerrottu useissa tauluissa, mutta van Vleuten sanoi luulleensa että se oli hänen oma johtonsa pääjoukkoon.

----------


## paaton

Ehkä olisi aika päivittää sääntöjä ja sallia radiot olympialaisissa...

----------


## Fuuga

Mä taas ajattelen tosin päin. Radiot pois ylipäätään. Silloin pitää olla hereillä sitä kuka missäkin on. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## Antza44

> Jostain luin että ero kärkeen oli kerrottu useissa tauluissa, mutta van Vleuten sanoi luulleensa että se oli hänen oma johtonsa pääjoukkoon.



No tuosta ei voi syyttää, kuin itseään. Vaikka kaatumisessa putosikin varmaan vähän kärryiltä mitä siellä edessä tapahtui, niin olihan maatoverit siellä päivystämässä tilannetta, jos ei tuon vertaa osaa itse olla hereillä ei kyllä ansaitse voittaakkaan. Ei se passailu taktiikka aina toimi ja nyt se nähtiin. Hollantilaiset ei tainnut vaan uskoa, että kärkikaartista kukaan voi voittaa ja antoivat vaan vetää rauhassa ja sitten olikin myöhästä. Aivan loistava voitto ja ansaittu Kiesenhoferille.

----------


## paaton

> No tuosta ei voi syyttää, kuin itseään. Vaikka kaatumisessa putosikin varmaan vähän kärryiltä mitä siellä edessä tapahtui, niin olihan maatoverit siellä päivystämässä tilannetta, jos ei tuon vertaa osaa itse olla hereillä ei kyllä ansaitse voittaakkaan. Ei se passailu taktiikka aina toimi ja nyt se nähtiin. Hollantilaiset ei tainnut vaan uskoa, että kärkikaartista kukaan voi voittaa ja antoivat vaan vetää rauhassa ja sitten olikin myöhästä. Aivan loistava voitto ja ansaittu Kiesenhoferille.



Edelleen. Hollantilaiset eivät tienneet, että tuolla oli yksi jäljellä. Olisivat muuten vetäneet Kiesenhoferin kiinni.

----------


## Antza44

> Edelleen. Hollantilaiset eivät tienneet, että tuolla oli yksi jäljellä. Olisivat muuten vetäneet Kiesenhoferin kiinni.



No saivatpahan opetuksen, kuinka tiimityö voi kusta. Ylivoimasena kaiketi pidetty joukkue hävisi omaan nokkeluuteensa. Melko myöhään se alkoi 2-3 kuskienkin takaa-ajo ja ne, kun saatiin kiinni ei kärkiautoa näkyny lieko se hajonnut varmaan miettivät porukalla :Cool: .

----------


## paaton

Joojoo, hirveä moka. Ei tuollaista saisi tapahtua olympiakullasta ajettaessa.

----------


## Fuuga

Jaahas ja MVDP nurin eikä taida jatkaa


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## hphuhtin

Komea OTB maastokisassa MvdP:ltä. Kisa jäi siihen. Toivottavasti ei sattunut pahemmin. 

Edit: näköjään jatkaa!

----------


## Sanna04

Jännä katsoa XCO:n miesten kisaa Eurosport Playerista kun selostus tulee jostain lentopallomatsista.... Ja MvdP nurin komealla OTB:llä, toivottavasti pääsee jatkamaan! 

edit: pääsi jatkamaan!

----------


## Antza44

> Komea OTB maastokisassa MvdP:ltä. Kisa jäi siihen. Toivottavasti ei sattunut pahemmin.



Järjestäjien vika, kun noin ison Dropin tehny rataan. Olis muuten voittanu.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Edelleen. Hollantilaiset eivät tienneet, että tuolla oli yksi jäljellä. Olisivat muuten vetäneet Kiesenhoferin kiinni.



Marianne Vos taas kertoi tienneensä koko ajan.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dut...breggen-didnt/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hphuhtin

> Järjestäjien vika, kun noin ison Dropin tehny rataan. Olis muuten voittanu.



^Ehkä pitäisi sallia radiot?  :Vink:

----------


## fiber

Lentävä hollantilainen!

YLE Areenan lähetyksen alku oli hyvä, kun selostus puuttui. Niin sokeana tapahtumille selostaja on, että vaihdoin suosiolla toiseen kotimaiseen, vaikkei se mulla kovin vahva olekaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Edelleen. Hollantilaiset eivät tienneet, että tuolla oli yksi jäljellä. Olisivat muuten vetäneet Kiesenhoferin kiinni.



Siis siinä vaiheessa kun hollantilaisille - eikä edes kaikille heistä: Vos on kertonut tietäneensä tilanteen - syntyi illuusio siitä että koko hatka oli ajettu moottoriradalla kiinni oli jo liian myöhäistä tavoittaa Kiesenhoferin kahden minuutin päässä. 

Pääjoukko sai koko ajan tietoa aikaerosta kilpailun kärkeen. Niin silloin kun se oli yhtäkuin viiden ajajan hatka, kolmen ajajan hatka tai Kiesenhofer yksinään.

Ainoa kyseenalainen ja minusta vähän ihmejuttu on se että yksi hollantilaisista kertoo että heille olisi jossain vaiheessa näytetty 1.35 (noin), joka olisi silloin ilmeisesti ollut Kiesenhoferin ero israelilaiseen ja puolalaiseen - eli se olisi ollut järjestäjien moka. Mutta olisiko yksittäinen virhetieto vaikuttanut koko Hollannin joukkueen ajamiseen ja pitempään kuin seuraavaan aikaerotaulun näkemiseen asti?

----------


## marco1

Inner ring -artikkeeli naisten ajosta:
https://inrng.com/2021/07/womens-roa...-review-tokyo/

Minusta ihan hyvää ravistelua Hollannille kun eivät ajaneet joukkueena. Ja muutenkin kuskien pitää olla hereillä eikä olla mitään DS:n radio-ohjattavia wattikoneita.

----------


## r.a.i

> Marianne Vos taas kertoi tienneensä koko ajan.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dut...breggen-didnt/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



En nyt tarkkaan muista, enkä jaksa katsoa nauhalta mutta siinä vaiheessa kun muu irtiotto oli kiinni, niin taisi olla alle 5 kilsaa jäljellä ja pari minuuttia kaulaa joten ei tuota olisi enää kiinni vetänyt muutenkaan. Hienoa urheiluhenkeä muuten, kun hollantilaiset puhisi keskenään pettymystä voittajan vieressä eikä kukaan edes vaivautunut vilkaisemaan voittajaan päin...

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Inner ring -artikkeeli naisten ajosta:
> https://inrng.com/2021/07/womens-roa...-review-tokyo/
> 
> Minusta ihan hyvää ravistelua Hollannille kun eivät ajaneet joukkueena. Ja muutenkin kuskien pitää olla hereillä eikä olla mitään DS:n radio-ohjattavia wattikoneita.



Ihan samaa mieltä. Hyvää vaihtelua että joutuu käyttämään omia hoksottimia ettei kaikkea tuoda tarjottimella.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> En nyt tarkkaan muista, enkä jaksa katsoa nauhalta mutta siinä vaiheessa kun muu irtiotto oli kiinni, niin taisi olla alle 5 kilsaa jäljellä ja pari minuuttia kaulaa joten ei tuota olisi enää kiinni vetänyt muutenkaan. Hienoa urheiluhenkeä muuten, kun hollantilaiset puhisi keskenään pettymystä voittajan vieressä eikä kukaan edes vaivautunut vilkaisemaan voittajaan päin...



Juurikin näin. Itsekin huomasin saman asian maaliintulon jälkeen että missäs onnittelut viipyy. Itse nautin kyllä tilanteesta jossa ammattilaisia näpäytetään sormille kun aliarvioivat jonkun vastustajan jota ei ole huomioitu, Kiesenhofer käytti tilaisuuden täydellisesti edukseen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hphuhtin

> Edelleen. Hollantilaiset eivät tienneet, että tuolla oli yksi jäljellä. Olisivat muuten vetäneet Kiesenhoferin kiinni.



Luulo ei ole tiedon väärti. Tuon toistaminen kuulostaa Kiesenhoferin vähättelyltä. Väärin voitettu?

----------


## Sanna04

XCO
Piti olla jännä seurata miten MvdP pärjää maastossa, mutta vähän lässähti pannukakuksi, sama kuin Saganin rengasrikko taannoin (oliko se MM vai Rio?). No, onhan siellä kyllä toinen nuori maantiellä kunnostautunut T. Pidcock aika tukevastikin mitalissa kiinni keulapaikalla. Flueckiger, joka nyt toisena, lienee myös yksi ennakkosuosikki, mutta vähän nyt näyttää kyllä Pidcockin meno reippaammalta.

----------


## Fuuga

Ja nyt MVDP heitti hanskat naulaan. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Naisten maantiekisa ja miesten XCO pitää uusia. Väärin voitettu.

----------


## Jukka

Pidcock ei sinänsä kärjessä yllätä nuoresta iästään huolimatta, voitti kumminkin Nove Meston kisan aika näytöstyyliin toukokuussa, jonka jälkeen toki tuli loukkaantuminen, mutta näköjään kunto on pysynyt vähintään samana. Pidcock myös pystyi talvella haastamaan ja myös voittamaan Poelin Cyclocross-kisoissa. Flueckiger myös ollut kovassa kunnossa tänä(-kin) vuonna. Harmi Poelin OTB kisan kannalta, hänellä olisi kunto varmasti riittänyt kultataistoon, mutta ei tuolla radalla ole varaa noin pahoihin ajovirheisiin. Mutta kisa ei ole ohi, mitä vaan voi vielä tapahtua. Epäonnea ja kalustorikkoa (tai kuskirikkoa) en toki kellekään toivo.

----------


## hphuhtin

Ajoiko Cink Maxxis-renkailla? En saanut selvää, mutta kuvio näytti Rekon Racelta.  Noin anti-promootiomielessä?

(Ajan itse Rekoneilla, kunhan aloittelevana humoristina epäonnistun taaskin huumorissa  :Hymy: )

----------


## Jukka

Cink näytti ainakin netin kuvien mukaan ajavan Pirellin renkailla, eli kaikki Maxxis-kuskit voivat jatkaa ajoaan rauhassa...  :Vink: 

Promootiomielessä myös mielenkiintoista, jos Pidcock voittaa, niin pystyykö pyörävalmistaja hyödyntämään mainonnassaan voittopyörää. Hän taitaa ajaa BMC.n pyörällä, mutta Ineoksen sopimus Pinarellon kanssa ei taida sallia pyörän merkin näkymistä, eli salliikohan edes mainostamista kisan jälkeen?

----------


## hphuhtin

Olikin jossain lähikuvassa ihan Maxxiksesta eroavat tekstit Cinkin renkaissa. No, tuota toki tapahtuu valmistajasta riippumatta. Hauska tuo BMC/Pinarello-kuvio  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Ylen selostaja on kyllä harvinaisen kehno. Toivottavasti ratapyöräilyjä selostaa joku muu.

----------


## misopa

> Olikin jossain lähikuvassa ihan Maxxiksesta eroavat tekstit Cinkin renkaissa. No, tuota toki tapahtuu valmistajasta riippumatta. Hauska tuo BMC/Pinarello-kuvio



Pirellithän ne oli Cinkillä.

Pidcockilta suvereeni ajo.

----------


## kp63

Hieno kisa ja reitti. Pakko umpiroadistina sanoa, et on ne taitavia. Näytti voittajan ajo helpolta ja enkä usko kaatumisten tai rikkojen ykkötilaan vaikuttaneen. Kova PK Pidcockille sanoisin.

----------


## kallam

> En nyt tarkkaan muista, enkä jaksa katsoa nauhalta mutta siinä vaiheessa kun muu irtiotto oli kiinni, niin taisi olla alle 5 kilsaa jäljellä ja pari minuuttia kaulaa joten ei tuota olisi enää kiinni vetänyt muutenkaan.



Ei tuota kaksikkoa mitenkään täysillä kiinni ajettu eli olisi kylllä ollut mahdollista ajaa kiinni paljon aikaisemminkin. Tiedä sitten oliko kyseessä järjestäjien heikko väliaikojen tiedottaminen vai taktikointi. Kuitenkin esim. hollannilla olisi ollut useampikin ajaja pääjoukossa.

----------


## pulmark

https://inrng.com/2021/07/womens-roa...-review-tokyo/

InnerRing kattava kuvaus naisten kisasta. Hauska yksityiskohta tunneli lopussa ja se että se sattui just sopivasti peittämään ettei muut ajajat nähneet Kiesenhoferia. Vaikka olisivat nähneet ei se olisi vaikuttanut lopputulokseen. Kiesenhoferille todellakin täysin ansaittu voitto. Paukusta irti parin muun ajajan kanssa ja sitten ennen pitkää loivaa alamäkeä karkuun muista. Sitä irtiottoa ei olisi alunperin pitänyt päästää niin kauas koska pienemmät joukkueet kuin tavallisesti ja kaikki tiesi eron kisan alkupuoliskolla. Vielä kisan loppupuoliskollakin hollantilaisilla oli tien varrella huoltajia jotka ilmoitti eroa irtiottoon. 

Alkuperäisen olympiahengen mukainen voitto lisäksi, näennäisesti amatööri voittaa palkkakuskit. Kiesenhofer ei kuitenkaan ole mikään noviisi, ajanut LottoSoudalissa ja sitten viimeiset 4 vuotta keskittynyt siviilityöhönsä tutkijana ja matemaatikkona Lausannessa Sveitsissä. Ehkä hyvin seitinohut särö voittoon että ajoi sekaosasarjalla. SRAM kampisarja, Shimanon muut osat, CeramicsSpeed ylisuuret rissapyörät takavaihtajassa. Lisäksi telkkarin kuvassa näytti että liian suuri 0,75L juomapullo :-) Tuo kuitenkin sallittakoon "amatöörille", Itävaltaan kultaa kesäolympialaisissa sitten vuoden 2004, aika harvinaista herkkua.

Kiesenhoferista vielä että mulle tuli ajotyylistä mieleen Irlannin Dan Martin. Olkapäät korvissa ja ylävartalo tekee lyhyttä, aika terävää liikettä alas-ylös kun veto päällä. Lisäksi satula näyttäis olevan vähän alhaalla polvikulmista päätellen. Toisaalta pitkän näköiset, ohuet jalat korostaa noita polvikulmia, ei mikään tunkkireisi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Väärin voitettu joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Fuuga

> https://inrng.com/2021/07/womens-roa...-review-tokyo/
> 
> InnerRing kattava kuvaus naisten kisasta. Hauska yksityiskohta tunneli lopussa ja se että se sattui just sopivasti peittämään ettei muut ajajat nähneet Kiesenhoferia. Vaikka olisivat nähneet ei se olisi vaikuttanut lopputulokseen. Kiesenhoferille todellakin täysin ansaittu voitto. Paukusta irti parin muun ajajan kanssa ja sitten ennen pitkää loivaa alamäkeä karkuun muista. Sitä irtiottoa ei olisi alunperin pitänyt päästää niin kauas koska pienemmät joukkueet kuin tavallisesti ja kaikki tiesi eron kisan alkupuoliskolla. Vielä kisan loppupuoliskollakin hollantilaisilla oli tien varrella huoltajia jotka ilmoitti eroa irtiottoon. 
> 
> Alkuperäisen olympiahengen mukainen voitto lisäksi, näennäisesti amatööri voittaa palkkakuskit. Kiesenhofer ei kuitenkaan ole mikään noviisi, ajanut LottoSoudalissa ja sitten viimeiset 4 vuotta keskittynyt siviilityöhönsä tutkijana ja matemaatikkona Lausannessa Sveitsissä. Ehkä hyvin seitinohut särö voittoon että ajoi sekaosasarjalla. SRAM kampisarja, Shimanon muut osat, CeramicsSpeed ylisuuret rissapyörät takavaihtajassa. Lisäksi telkkarin kuvassa näytti että liian suuri 0,75L juomapullo :-) Tuo kuitenkin sallittakoon "amatöörille", Itävaltaan kultaa kesäolympialaisissa sitten vuoden 2004, aika harvinaista herkkua.



Musta näytti että yhdellä sun toisella oli ylikokoinen juomapullo mukana. Vissiin enimmäkseen käytettiin niskassa viilentäjinä. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## imartika

> XCO
> Piti olla jännä seurata miten MvdP pärjää maastossa, mutta vähän lässähti pannukakuksi, sama kuin Saganin rengasrikko taannoin (oliko se MM vai Rio?). No, onhan siellä kyllä toinen nuori maantiellä kunnostautunut T. Pidcock aika tukevastikin mitalissa kiinni keulapaikalla. Flueckiger, joka nyt toisena, lienee myös yksi ennakkosuosikki, mutta vähän nyt näyttää kyllä Pidcockin meno reippaammalta.



Riossa oli rengasrikkoja enemmänkin. Kova laji, ei paljon joukkuetaktikoinnin varaan lasketa. Saas nähdä miten naiset jaksavat huomenna. Ilmeisesti 100 millin keulajoustot käytössä miehillä, erittäin jäykät taka-iskarit (jos ollenkaan osalla).

Oliko keskiviikkona/torstaina aika-ajot, kunnon raastamista eikä ryhmäajelua.

----------


## misopa

> Ilmeisesti 100 millin keulajoustot käytössä miehillä, erittäin jäykät taka-iskarit (jos ollenkaan osalla).



Täpärit taisi olla kaikilla ja 100mm edelleen yleisin joustomatka edessä. Mutta 110-130mm joustavat keulat yleistyy XCO:ssa. Ao. linkissä Tokion kuskien pyörät. Shimanon osasarjat yleistyneet valtavasti XCO:ssa tuon 1x12 myötä, vaikka eivät vielä sähköjä tarjoakaan.

https://esmtb.com/las-38-bicicletas-...gos-olimpicos/

----------


## OKS

> Ylen selostaja on kyllä harvinaisen kehno.







> Tämä.



+1

----------


## Ohiampuja

Oliko teistä ohjaustangot kapean näköisiä? Ja yhdellä vihreät renkaat, oliko misukat?   :Hymy:

----------


## hphuhtin

Michelinithän ne. 

https://esmtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/jjoo05.jpg

Voittoon taas taidettiin mennä Continentaleilla. RaceKing ehkä? En saanut ihan kuvasta selvää. Tosin mikä muukaan? RaceSport?

----------


## kauris

> Ylen selostaja on kyllä harvinaisen kehno. Toivottavasti ratapyöräilyjä selostaa joku muu.



Katson parhaillaan jälkilähetyksenä samalla kun laittelen ruokaa ja oli pakko tulla tätä samaa tänne ihmettelemään silläkin uhalla että ruoka palaa kohta pohjaan.

----------


## Taimo M.

Poel tuumi ig:ssa ettei tiennyt rampin poistosta kisassa, mutta harjoituksissa se oli(tämä ramppi oli kohdassa jossa pannutti). Mielenkiintoista sinänsä jos tehdään
rataan muutoksia muttei kerrota kilpailijoille. En nähnyt live pannutusta, mutta uusinnan kisan aikana näin sitten kun Poel keskeytti. Jos Poel johti pannutus
hetkellä niin ymmärrän että muut takana tulleet saattoivat huomata rampin poiston ajoissa.

E: Ei näköjään johtanut.

----------


## kauris

Hmm selostajista vielä. Nyt sulkapallon selostaja kertoo että tämä naispelaaja on panostanut uran edistämiseen myös siten että hänellä on ihan nettisivut. 

Kellä 20+ - nuorella huippu-urheilijalla ei ole instoja jne aktiivikäytössä...

----------


## vakevves

> Poel tuumi ig:ssa ettei tiennyt rampin poistosta kisassa, mutta harjoituksissa se oli(tämä ramppi oli kohdassa jossa pannutti). Mielenkiintoista sinänsä jos tehdään
> rataan muutoksia muttei kerrota kilpailijoille. En nähnyt live pannutusta, mutta uusinnan kisan aikana näin sitten kun Poel keskeytti. Jos Poel johti pannutus
> hetkellä niin ymmärrän että muut takana tulleet saattoivat huomata rampin poiston ajoissa.



Tämä tietokatkos vaikuttaa pahemmalta kuin naisten maantiellä. Ennen hyppyriä ei näe, mitä sen takana on. Pitää vain luottaa siihen mitä sisäinen nuotti sanoo.

Ilmiselvästi VdP osaa ajaa hyppyrit. Onko joku pimittänyt tietoa puuttuvasta sillasta vai vai onko kyse urheilijan tai joukkuejohdon huolimattomuudesta? Suhmurointi ei kuulu ns. rehtiin kilpaurheiluun. 

En muutenkaan ymmärrä mitä lisäarvoa isot hyppyrit tuovat cc-maastopyöräilyyn. Kalustorikkojen määrä lisääntyy ja paine käyttää täysjoustopuöriä myös.

----------


## marco1

Kaikki Hollannin valmentajat / joukkueenjohtajat on kiirehtineet kertomaan että rampin poisto oli tiedossa ja kerrottu mm. kisapäivän lounaalla kilpailijoille.

----------


## Taimo M.

No hyvä että tieto on mennyt perille/kerrottu. Se oli siis vain jokin Poelin oma muistikatkos tai jotain.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Mihin nuo kynikset tarvii 1x12 välitystä?

----------


## Firlefanz

Toisen version mukaan MvdP oli kertonut ajavansa ramppia, jolloin hänelle oli kerrottu että esikisoissa se poistettiin tutustumisajon jälkeen. Nyt siis van der Poel olisi syystä tai toisesta tulkinnut tämän niin että tällä kertaa sitä ei - syystä tai toisesta, esimerkiksi esikisoista saadun kokemuksen perusteella - poistettaisi. 

Onhan tällainen väärinkäsitys toki täysin mahdollinen. Sillä olisihan hänelle voitu vastata suoraan ja selkeäsi ettei hän voi ajaa ramppia koska se tullaan poistamaan :Sarkastinen:  :Sekaisin:  Nyt asia oli selvä niille joille se oli jo aikaisemmin selvä ja niille joille maastopyöräilykisojen ratajutut ylipäätään ovat normimeininkiä.

----------


## vakevves

En edelleenkään ymmärrä miksi kilpareitti on harjoituksissa eri kuin oikeassa kilpailussa. Syy ei saa olla yksittäisen hypyn vaarallisuus. Jos ei ole vaarallinen, antaa olla, jos on pitää poistaa.

----------


## gallodepelea

Katoin vielä uudestaan maastokisan ja kaatumisessa MvdP ajoasento hypyssä selvästi erosi muista, eli varmaan unohtanut/erehtynyt hypystä. Naisten maantiekisa oli myös dramaattinen mutta tarkemmin kun voittajasta on lukenut niin käy ilmi että hän on voittanut Itävallan ITT useana vuonna joten varmasti löytyy tempo kykyjä. Hollannille tulee kotiläksyjä vuoden 2024 olympialaisiin.

----------


## OJ

https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/mi...uden-weghalen/ 

Eli, VdP kysyi miksi kaikki hyppäävät ton kiven/dropin kun sen voisi rullata. Milan Vader kertoi hänelle, että ramppi otetaan pois ennen kisaa. VdP kuit sanonut, ettei tiennyt rampin poistosta mitään. 

Ramppi oli varmaankin harjoitusten aikaan käytossä koska tossa ei ollut B-linjaa jos ei halunnut hypätä just sillä kierroksella. Ei ihan paras ratkaisu, mutta kaikki muut tiesivät hypätä eikä kukaan muu kaatunut tossa kuin VdP. Ei tätä oikein saa laitettua kenenkään muun kuin itse kuskin piikkiin.

 Naisten kisa oli mun mielestä osoitus siitä, että radiobanni on hieno asia.

----------


## paaton

Pidcock kertoili poelin meinanneen kaatua just ennen hyppyrille tuloa. Ehkä tuossa kohtaa ajatus karkasi ja poel ajoi vanhasta muistista rampille.

----------


## tchegge_

> Oliko teistä ohjaustangot kapean näköisiä? Ja yhdellä vihreät renkaat, oliko misukat?



Leveitähän noi on nykyään. 90-luvulla alle 60cm tangot taisi olla se normi. Itsellä suora tanko taisi olla 51 vai 52cm leveä. 

Sittemmin kun nousukahvat alkoi hävitä riserien nousun myötä alkoi tangot levetä. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## IJa

> Joojoo, hirveä moka. Ei tuollaista saisi tapahtua olympiakullasta ajettaessa.



Samaa mieltä, hollantilaisilta hirveä moka kun eivät viitsi seurata kisaa. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## marco1

Naisten XCOssa eri keli kuin miehillä, sateen jälkeen on selvästi liukkaampaa. Toisaalta kevyillä naiskuskeilla näyttää välineet kestävän, Jolanda Neffin laskeutuminen jo kuuluisaksi tulleesta hyppyristä täysin eturenkaalle olisi kyllä jollain muulla hajoittanut kalustoa.

----------


## sianluca

Ramppi laitettu droppiin naisten kisassa?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ylen selostaja on kyllä harvinaisen kehno. Toivottavasti ratapyöräilyjä selostaa joku muu.



Oli kyllä. Jousto eli hissitolppa ja maat sekaisin koko ajan ja sekuntien erot minuutteja. Muutenkin aivan pihalla.

----------


## sianluca

Olisi hyvä, että saisivat jonkun lajia tuntevan tukemaan standardiselostajia ylelle. Nyt sentään Pidcockin nimi alkoi mennä oikein.

----------


## sianluca

Tuosta Van Der Poelin lennosta, droppiin jos tulee epätasapainoisena ja horjuvana, se on helposti lähtö supermiehen lentoon tangon yli.....

----------


## erkkk

Voihan se olla et lentää aika komeasti naamalleen, kun vauhdissa olettaa että dropissa on tuollainen rullatava ramppi.  :Leveä hymy:  Oikea mies voitti kuitenkin.

Naisten maantiekisassa näkyi hyvin se mitä tapahtuu kun kuskeilta puuttuu käskyttäjä ja selkeästi vahvimmassa joukkueessa on useampi pallille kykenevä kuski. Ei noin lyhyessä kisassa voi antaa tuollaista kaulaa ja olettaa että kärki väsyy. Toki sen voi ajaa kiinni joukkueella, mutta pienellä joukkueella vetäminen syö aika paljon jalkoja, eikä loppuun enää jää tarpeeksi paukkuja. Pienten maiden kuskien ei tällöin tarvi kuin istua kannella ja nauttia tilanteesta.

Miesten maantiekisassa Slovenian taktiikka tais olla vetää niin kovaa että Van Aert väsyy. Tratnikin duracell-jaloilla saattaisi olla enemmän käyttöä alun irtiotossa. Tarpeeksi kaulaa ja ei tota äijää saa kiinni, pääjoukon vetohommatkin voi kätevästi ulkoistaa muille joukkueille. Pogacarin ainut heikkous näyttäisi olevan kuumuus. Miehellä on pari kiloa extraa verratuna luurankomaisiin mäkimiehiin, mikä auttaa kyllä kylmemmillä keleillä, mutta potkii takaisin just kuumuudessa.

----------


## kervelo

> Tuosta Van Der Poelin lennosta, droppiin jos tulee epätasapainoisena ja horjuvana, se on helposti lähtö supermiehen lentoon tangon yli.....



En tiedä oliko tuossa kyse epätasapainosta. Pikemminkin näytti aika vahvasti siltä, että pudotti keulan tarkoituksella alas kallion laelta tullessaan, koska tarkoitus oli tulla alas ramppia pitkin. Huonosti kävi.

----------


## marco1

Tuosta näkyy Neffin väistö ja PFP:n toinen ongelmakohta: https://www.instagram.com/p/CR0kSMZB...mpaign=loading
Aikamoinen pelastus.

----------


## AnttiP82

Ihan naurettavaa että naisten kisaan oli tuo ramppi laitettu. Ihan täysin yhtä kyvykkäitä ovat naiset ajamaan tuon dropin kuin miehetkin.

----------


## marco1

Ramppi ei ollut sukupuolikysymys vaan varautumista märkään keliin, rataa oli kai muuallakin korjattu koska siellä täällä näkyi vaaleampaa soraa.

----------


## stenu

> Oli kyllä. Jousto eli hissitolppa ja maat sekaisin koko ajan ja sekuntien erot minuutteja. Muutenkin aivan pihalla.



Joo ja oli ”hurja yllätys”, kun *XC*-rankingissa sijalla 70jotain oleva Kata Blanca Vas ajoi neljänneksi. Ajaa siis cyclocrossia (U23 MM-kakkonen) ja maantietä, niin ei sillä XC-rankinglistan kärkeä kutkutella. Hienosti Vas kyllä ajoi, ei siinä mitään.

----------


## kallam

> Naisten maantiekisassa näkyi hyvin se mitä tapahtuu kun kuskeilta puuttuu käskyttäjä ja selkeästi vahvimmassa joukkueessa on useampi pallille kykenevä kuski. Ei noin lyhyessä kisassa voi antaa tuollaista kaulaa ja olettaa että kärki väsyy. Toki sen voi ajaa kiinni joukkueella, mutta pienellä joukkueella vetäminen syö aika paljon jalkoja, eikä loppuun enää jää tarpeeksi paukkuja. Pienten maiden kuskien ei tällöin tarvi kuin istua kannella ja nauttia tilanteesta.



Jos haluaa pitää eron pienenä pitää laitaa oma joukkue heti alusta töihin vetämään pääjoukkoa mikä saattaa syödä vielä enemmän kuin kiinni ajaminen. Ja kun radiot on kielletty niin ei saa tietoa siitä, että ero on kasvamassa vaan usein vasta myöhässä sitten, kun on jo kasvanut.

----------


## hphuhtin

Sinänsä äkkiseltään tuntuu, että radiokielto saisi levitä laajemminkin, mutta sitten pitäisi varmaan kieltää kaikki lisäinformaatio. Ihme jos silloin ei tiimit järjestäisi reitin varrelle infotauluja.

----------


## PMoi

> Jos haluaa pitää eron pienenä pitää laitaa oma joukkue heti alusta töihin vetämään pääjoukkoa mikä saattaa syödä vielä enemmän kuin kiinni ajaminen. Ja kun radiot on kielletty niin ei saa tietoa siitä, että ero on kasvamassa vaan usein vasta myöhässä sitten, kun on jo kasvanut.



Taisi hollannin joukkueessa olla vain pelkkiä kapteenejä, joista jokainen olisi halunnut kultamitalin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Sinänsä äkkiseltään tuntuu, että radiokielto saisi levitä laajemminkin, mutta sitten pitäisi varmaan kieltää kaikki lisäinformaatio. Ihme jos silloin ei tiimit järjestäisi reitin varrelle infotauluja.



Ihan hyvin voisi neutraali moottoripyörä näyttää aikaeroja jos tiimiradioita ei olisi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

Ylen selostajille taitaa levyjarrupyörät olla uutta? Naisten sadekelin tri-kisassa selostaja pohti miten mahtaa "jarrupala toimia rengasta vasten" ja tuossa miesten tempossakin aikaa kulutellessaan selostaja kysyi missä tempopyörän jarrulänget mahtaa sijaita. Kommentaattori toki osasi kertoa asian. Taitaa olla vannejarrut vähemmistössä kun lähestulkoon kaikilla näkyy olevan levyjarrupyörä käytössä.  :Hymy:

----------


## callahan

Sellaisen huomasin naisten kisassa jotta usein naiset otti sen juomapullon huoltoautosta paljon nopeemmin kuin miehet.

----------


## paaton

> Sellaisen huomasin naisten kisassa jotta usein naiset otti sen juomapullon huoltoautosta paljon nopeemmin kuin miehet.



Ei ole kisattu ehkä niin paljoa huoltoauton kanssa. Ei ole kokemusta.

----------


## callahan

> Ei ole kisattu ehkä niin paljoa huoltoauton kanssa. Ei ole kokemusta.



Mistä? Kolme sekkaa mielestäni selostaja sanoi ajan mitä saa pitää pullosta kii. Miehet välillä roikkuu aika törkeesti, kikas se oli miesten kisassa kun en muista kun oli huoltoauton luona yhtenään pullossa kii, siihen jo Selinkin puuttui mainiten "että varmasti tuomaristo puuttuu"

----------


## paaton

Niin meinaan just etteivät käytä tuota 3s aikaa hyväkseen.

----------


## paaton

Molemmilta jumbon kuskeilta huikea temppu. Aivan mahtavaa. Kumpikin on ollut suht kovissa vaikeuksissa, varsinkin dumoulin, jonka koko uran jatko on ollut todella epävarmaa. Roglicilla ollut kovia pettymyksiä viime vuosina. Kaikki muistaa sen vuoden takaisen TDF:n viimeisen aika-ajon ja täysin kuolleen roglicin. Useita kaatumisia, joihin meni koko kisan voitto. 


Roglic oli uskomaton. Muilla ei ollut mitään jakoa. Olisi tosi jännä nähdä miten roglic ajoi tempon, siis nostiko tehoa lopun mäkisillä osuuksilla? Vai oliko reitti kuitenkin vaan niin mäkinen, että kevyempi kaveri löi isoja tempoukkoja pataan? Suurin osahan ajoi putkelta ja alaotteelta ne kohdat, missä roglic pysyi tiukasti tt-asennossa.

----------


## erkkk

> Roglic oli uskomaton. Muilla ei ollut mitään jakoa. Olisi tosi jännä nähdä miten roglic ajoi tempon, siis nostiko tehoa lopun mäkisillä osuuksilla? Vai oliko reitti kuitenkin vaan niin mäkinen, että kevyempi kaveri löi isoja tempoukkoja pataan? Suurin osahan ajoi putkelta ja alaotteelta ne kohdat, missä roglic pysyi tiukasti tt-asennossa.



Reitti oli hyvinkin mäkinen, 191m nousua per 10km. Asgreenin kiinniajossa näkyi miksi Roglic voitti, eroa tuli mäissä aivan tolkuttomasti. Tasaisella ja alamäissä/mutkissa Asgreen meni menojaan. Jos Slovenialla olisi ollut toinenkin maapaikka, niin pallille olisi saattanut noista toinekin kuski. Huvittavaa tässä on se että Podagar oli maanmestaruuskisoissa tempossa vasta kolmas. Kisasta oli Touriin kaksi viikkoa, jossa tempo sit kulkikin vähän eri malliin.

Kyllähän toi päälle 48km/h keskari tolla radalla on aivan käsittämätön. Mäkisellä radalla vaikuttaa myös jonkin verran se että kuinka paljon pyörän aeroasennon säädössä on otettu kompromissia tehojen suhteen. Esmes Podagarille oli säädetty tuulitunnelissa nopeampi asento tämän vuoden Tirrenon jälkeen, mutta mies ei tykännyt siitä tehohävikin vuoksi "I couldn't push the pedals" ja palasi takaisin vanhaan.

----------


## -Sammy-

"Huvittavaa tässä on se että Podagar oli maanmestaruuskisoissa tempossa vasta kolmas. Kisasta oli Touriin kaksi viikkoa, jossa tempo sit kulkikin vähän eri malliin."

Enpä usko et ajo täysillä maan mestaruustempoa. Tai sitten oli vielä harjoituskuormaa päällä ja kaikki tähtäin Tourissa.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Siinä maastopyöristä juttua.
https://www.bikeradar.com/features/p...ympic-xc-tech/

----------


## hphuhtin

^Pidcockilla oli Contin prototyyppirenkaat, ilmankos niitä ei tunnistanut. Minä kun luulin, että kalusto piti olla sellaista, että sen saa ostettua kaupasta.

----------


## marco1

Samaten on veikkailtu että Pidcockilla olisi ollut Suntourilta jotain proto-osia jousituksen lukitukseen. Jossain oli sellainenkin kommentti että mahdollisesti käytössä olevassa systeemissä takaiskarin lukitus on yhteydessä hissitolppaan - takajousitus aukeaa kun tolppaa laskee tms.

----------


## stenu

Katariina selosti BMX:t todella mallikkaasti. Oli tietämystä, kykyä jakaa sitä eteenpäin ja fiilistä. Hieno homma lajin tunnettuuden kannalta ja oikeastaan koko Suomen pyöräilyn, kun huomioi, että sieltä on jo joitain junnuja tullut mm. ratapyöräilyn puolelle.

----------


## marco1

Suomessa tuo "tuotantoputki" on vähän vajaa kun BMX-ratoja on vaan muutama ja sieltä sitten radalle siirtyminen "haastavaa" kun sitä sisäveloa ei ole.

----------


## stenu

Juu, mutta suunta parempaan versus aika, jolloin bmx-ratoja ei ollut lainkaan.

----------


## marco1

Juu x2, nuo BMX-radathan on tosi hieno juttu. Kannattaa ehdottomasti käydä testaamassa lajia jos vaan on mahdollisuus. 

Kävisin varmaan sitä kuvitteellista sisävelodromiakin testaamassa jos siellä olisi turistivuoroja.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Katariina selosti BMX:t todella mallikkaasti. Oli tietämystä, kykyä jakaa sitä eteenpäin ja fiilistä. Hieno homma lajin tunnettuuden kannalta ja oikeastaan koko Suomen pyöräilyn, kun huomioi, että sieltä on jo joitain junnuja tullut mm. ratapyöräilyn puolelle.



Tuli itsekin katsottua, laji itselle aika tuntematon. Vauhtia ja vaaratilanteita piisasi. Paljonkohan pitää vauhtia olla että hypyt onnistuu. Selostus tosiaan ihan eri tasoa kuin vaikka maastopyöräilyssä.

----------


## callahan

> ...jolloin bmx-ratoja ei ollut lainkaan...



Ois saanu jäädäkkin!

Hupinsa kullakin mutta en näe tuollaisella keinotekoisella pomppurytkytyskummajaisella olevan juur järkeä. Loukkantumisriski suuri, extremetyypit menkööt vaikka haitten sekaan uimaan tms jos jännitystä etsii.

----------


## marco1

> Ois saanu jäädäkkin!
> 
> Hupinsa kullakin mutta en näe tuollaisella keinotekoisella pomppurytkytyskummajaisella olevan juur järkeä. Loukkantumisriski suuri, extremetyypit menkööt vaikka haitten sekaan uimaan tms jos jännitystä etsii.



Ankeuttaja. 
Bmx:ssä on monta hyvää puolta ja sitä voisi suosia enemmänkin. Kansainvälinen laji, sopii monen ikäisille, hyvä startti moneen muuhun pyöräilylajiin, suht edullisilla välineillä pääsee alkuun ja suorituspaikan hintakaan ei liene aivan mahdoton. 
Vammojen puolesta ei mitenkään erityisen vaarallinen - selvittelin kun junioriosasto alkoi siellä käymään - harrastelijatasolla ainakaan. Viimeksi käydessä oli 40 aloittelijaa ja isoimmat kolhut tuli reissun picnic-osuudella.

----------


## kp63

Samaa mieltä. Ihan ykköslajeja houkuttelemaan nuoria fillarointiin. Kun ajan itse aeroroadilla temppufillaristin ohi, näen kyllä nuoren fillaristin katseesta, että tommonenkin menopeli vois olla kiva. Kropan hallinta ja taito ne just hyviä kehitysjuttuja junnuiässä.

----------


## paaton

onon. Toinen on tuo ratapyöräily, jota itse olen karsastanut aiemmin aika paljon. Nyt kun olin sunnuntain SM-startissa järkkärinä, niin hiffasi, miten kiva laji tuo on ennenkaikkea tenaville. Helppo saapua paikalle ja kaikki on siinä stadionilla. Ihmiset katsovat ja kannustavat. Palkintojen jako keskellä. Ison maailman meininkiä, joka voi olla juurikin se tärkein juttu junnulle.

----------


## macci

> Reitti oli hyvinkin mäkinen, 191m nousua per 10km. Asgreenin kiinniajossa näkyi miksi Roglic voitti, eroa tuli mäissä aivan tolkuttomasti.
> 
> Kyllähän toi päälle 48km/h keskari tolla radalla on aivan käsittämätön.



Kuskien stravasta vakoiltuna nousua oli noin 165-184m per 10km (riippuen ajotietokoneesta). Tuloksissa mainitaan 745 nousumetriä josta tulis 169m. Paljon se on joka tapauksessa ja selkeästi syy miksi W/kg (yhdistettynä Jumbo Visman aeroon) oli erittäin tärkeä.
Nousumetreillä (kuten myös kierroksen pituuden osalta) vertailtuna tuo Tokion kierros vastaa muuten lähes täysin Nuuksion "Le Peloton" pätkää (asfaltin laadussa toki voi olla ihan pientä eroa...). Tuohon saa jonkun verran rutistaa 48km/h keskariin =)
Toinen kotimainen vertailukohta voisi olla viime vuoden SM tempo Syötteellä jossa nousumetrit per 10km oli noin 130-140m luokkaa

----------


## paaton

> Nousumetreillä (kuten myös kierroksen pituuden osalta) vertailtuna tuo Tokion kierros vastaa muuten lähes täysin Nuuksion "Le Peloton" pätkää (asfaltin laadussa toki voi olla ihan pientä eroa...). Tuohon saa jonkun verran rutistaa 48km/h keskariin =)
> Toinen kotimainen vertailukohta voisi olla viime vuoden SM tempo Syötteellä jossa nousumetrit per 10km oli noin 130-140m luokkaa



No tästä saakin käsityksen, miksi roglic voitti. Tosi hyvä vertaus!

----------


## Antza44

> Ois saanu jäädäkkin!
> 
> Hupinsa kullakin mutta en näe tuollaisella keinotekoisella pomppurytkytyskummajaisella olevan juur järkeä. Loukkantumisriski suuri, extremetyypit menkööt vaikka haitten sekaan uimaan tms jos jännitystä etsii.



Ei tuo maantipyöräilykään monesti, niin kovin turvalliselta näytä tälläisen maastopyöräilijan silmin.

----------


## Concorde

Naisten ratapyöräily ja brittien kalusto: Onko toi leveä etu-/takahaarukka jotain kuuminta hottia vai mitähän sillä haetaan?  Tuskin kuitenkaan läskirengasta ovat laittamassa alle...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Naisten ratapyöräily ja brittien kalusto: Onko toi leveä etuhaarukka jotain kuuminta hottia vai mitähän sillä haetaan?  Tuskin kuitenkaan läskirengasta ovat laittamassa alle...



Aerodynamiikkaa tietysti, nyt siinä ajatuksena saada koko paketin (kuski+pyörä) kokonaisuutta hiottua. Tanskalaisilla oli ne teipit sääressä, siinäkin oli joku ajatus että auttaa aerodynamiikassa (mahdollisesti tulossa protesteja niistä).

----------


## janik

Olisko ne laitettu samalle linjalle jalkojen kanssa? Seuraavissa kisoissa nähdään onko hyöty riittävä, siis apinoiko muut samanlaiset

----------


## marco1

Michael Hutchinsonin kirja "Faster" kertoo paljon noista aerodynamiikan parannusten tavoitteluista brittien tiimissä, vieläpä melko viihdyttävästi kirjoitettuna. Tanskalaisten teippejä vastaavasti aikaisemmin taisi olla GB-puvuissa saumat sopivissa kohdissa ohjaamassa virtauksia.

----------


## paaton

Aika rohkea temppu tanskalaisilta. Ovat muutenkin nopeimpia ja sitten ottavat riskin aeroteippauksilla. Saas nähdä tuleeko hylkäys.

----------


## tronK

Aikamoinen takaa-ajo Tanskalla ja Briteillä, ei tainnut lajin nimestä huolimatta ihan tuota tarkoittaa.

----------


## janik

Mikäs idea tuossa Feltin (USA) vasemman puoleisessa voimalinjassa on? Painopiste enempi sisäkaarteen puolella? Sisäkaarteen puoli tekee lyhyemmän matkan -> pienempi ilmanvastus?  :Leveä hymy:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEK3vlH47_Y

----------


## stenu

Selviskö jo, mihin ratkaisuun tuomaristo päätyi Tanskan kolarin kanssa?

----------


## tronK

> Selviskö jo, mihin ratkaisuun tuomaristo päätyi Tanskan kolarin kanssa?



Tanska menee finaaliin ilmeisesti.

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/olym...d1-000400-.htm

----------


## janik

Kolari oli kyllä tanskalaisen vika, mutta takaa-ajossa on niin (wikipedian mukaan, myös joukkuessa?), että jos toisen saa kiinni, niin voitto tulee vaikkei maaliin päästäisikään. Kiinni saaminen edellyttää että saa rattaat (kammeet?) vastustajan rattaiden etupuolelle.

----------


## tronK

Ilmeisesti toimitsijoiden olisi pitänyt lipuilla ja pilleillä varoittaa, että brittien kolmikko on hajonnut, mutta näin ei tehty.

----------


## OJ

Eiks yleensä ammuta kisa poikki kun pääsee tietyn (pari metriä tms.) päähän takaa-ajettavasta joukkueesta? Tietty pitää katsoa mihin menee kun siellä saattaa olla vaikka joku nurin, eli kyl menee pääosin ton tanskalaisen piikkiin.

----------


## janik

Onko ratapyörät ketjulla? Eikö hihna olisi noilla wateilla hyötysuhteeltaan parempi?

----------


## Googol

> Eiks yleensä ammuta kisa poikki kun pääsee tietyn (pari metriä tms.) päähän takaa-ajettavasta joukkueesta? Tietty pitää katsoa mihin menee kun siellä saattaa olla vaikka joku nurin, eli kyl menee pääosin ton tanskalaisen piikkiin.



Kaiketi, jos pääsee metrin sisään niin on voittaja. Mutta sitten, kun nykyään 1vs4 ja 2vs3 ajojen voittajat menee finaaliin, ja kaikkia muut aikavertailuun pronssiajoa varten, niin brititkin olisivat tarvinneet ajan.

----------


## Concorde

Uuden Seelannin kuskeilla 3000€ kisa-asu velodromilla?  Aikamoista.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Aivan pellehommaa kyllä tää ratapyöräily.

----------


## Kampinalle

> Aivan pellehommaa kyllä tää ratapyöräily.



? Täähän on ihan hemmetin addiktoivaa ja hienoa katsottavaa!

----------


## Googol

> Aivan pellehommaa kyllä tää pyöräily.



Korjasin.

----------


## paaton

Huikee joukkueajon finaali tulossa. Ganna kiskoi eilen yksin liki sekunnin eron kiinni lopussa. Tanska tautisen kova koko joukkueena. Onneksi ei tullut hylkyä.

Mä seuraan myös ensimmäistä kertaa rataa. Pakko arvostaa tuota touhua. Eroaa paljon kaikesta muusta pyöräilystä. Joukkuesprintti oli aika hienoa katsottavaa. Jos se viimeinen mies tippuu kakkosen peesistä, niin peli on selvä. Vaatii takuulla aika paljon yhdessä ajamista. Niin ja raakaa voimaa.

----------


## Concorde

Millaisilla tuumilla tuolla ajetaan?  Pitää välityksien olla aika jäykät, kun vauhtia on toi 75kmh+

----------


## erkkk

> Onko ratapyörät ketjulla? Eikö hihna olisi noilla wateilla hyötysuhteeltaan parempi?



Sprinttereiden tehot on lähemmäs 3000W, tarvii enemmän jännitystä hihnalle ja hyötysuhde kärsii. Lisäksi välitysten vaihtaminen ei ehkä ole ihan yhtä kätevää kuin ketjuvedolla.
Briteillä on käytössä spesiaali ketju ja rattaat. Linkkien väli on lyhyempi ja enemmän hampaita, perustelevat sitä sillä että saa tasaisemmin jaeuttua kuormaa hampaille. Olettaisin että kitkaa tulee enemmän. Jonku FEM-mallin olen joskus bongannut ketjun kuormasta rattaalle ja siinä piikkikuormitus oli käytännössä parin hampaan varassa. Tämän on myös saattanut huomata sähköpyöräilijät, joilla takapakka on korkannut kuorman alla.

Toi jenkkien vääränpuolinen voimansiirto oli muistaakseni käytössä jo aiemmissa olympialaisissa. Olivat löytäneet tuulitunnelissa etua, mutta etu ei liene kovin suuri koska se ei ole muiden käytössä.

----------


## Qilty

> Sprinttereiden tehot on lähemmäs 3000W, tarvii enemmän jännitystä hihnalle ja hyötysuhde kärsii. Lisäksi välitysten vaihtaminen ei ehkä ole ihan yhtä kätevää kuin ketjuvedolla.
> Briteillä on käytössä spesiaali ketju ja rattaat. Linkkien väli on lyhyempi ja enemmän hampaita, perustelevat sitä sillä että saa tasaisemmin jaeuttua kuormaa hampaille. Olettaisin että kitkaa tulee enemmän. Jonku FEM-mallin olen joskus bongannut ketjun kuormasta rattaalle ja siinä piikkikuormitus oli käytännössä parin hampaan varassa. Tämän on myös saattanut huomata sähköpyöräilijät, joilla takapakka on korkannut kuorman alla.
> 
> Toi jenkkien vääränpuolinen voimansiirto oli muistaakseni käytössä jo aiemmissa olympialaisissa. Olivat löytäneet tuulitunnelissa etua, mutta etu ei liene kovin suuri koska se ei ole muiden käytössä.



Lisäksi hihnaveto vaatii että takakolmion saa katki jostain kohtaa, ja se tuskin vaikuttaa jäykkyyteen(tai painoon) positiivisella tavalla.

----------


## Jami2003

> Lisäksi hihnaveto vaatii että takakolmion saa katki jostain kohtaa, ja se tuskin vaikuttaa jäykkyyteen(tai painoon) positiivisella tavalla.



Noilla panostuksilla voisi varmaan rakentaa rungon hihnan ympärille.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Uuden Seelannin kuskeilla 3000€ kisa-asu velodromilla?  Aikamoista.



Oho, missä tuollainen tieto oli?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Oho, missä tuollainen tieto oli?



Ylen selostaja taisi jotain asiasta höpistä. Mistä lie saanut tiedon.

----------


## vakevves

Vetikö Ganna viimeiset 750 m Italian 4 km joukkuekultaan? Ero Italian tappioksi pahimmillaan yli 0.8 s. Muutenkin aivan huikea kamppailu, kun johtopaikka vaihtui moneen kertaan. Millähän tehoilla pyörä kulkee tasaisella 70ää-kymppiä, joka vaaditaan 4 km joukkuekultaan?

----------


## paaton

> Vetikö Ganna viimeiset 750 m Italian 4 km joukkuekultaan? Ero Italian tappioksi pahimmillaan yli 0.8 s. Muutenkin aivan huikea kamppailu, kun johtopaikka vaihtui moneen kertaan. Millähän tehoilla pyörä kulkee tasaisella 70ää-kymppiä, joka vaaditaan 4 km joukkuekultaan?



Joojoo! Ganna teki tuon jo eilen. Aivan huikeaa. Tanskalla oli tuo tiedossa ja yrittivät aloittaa oman loppuveden aikaisemmin, mutta ei vaan piisaa. 
Ganna on kone.

----------


## stenu

> Oho, missä tuollainen tieto oli?



Tossa on siitä NZL:n puvusta: https://cyclingtips.com/2021/08/the-...okyo-olympics/. Ratapyöräily on hienoa, mutta vähän tai aika paljonkin siinä(kin) on mennyt överiksi hyödyn tavoittelu teknologialla.

Tokio-aiheen ohi: ratapyöräilyn seuraaminen ihan vaan SM-tasollakin Hesalan velolla on koukuttavaa ja velolla on poikkeuksetta aina hyvä fiilis. Ja velon derny-mopo paljon päheempi kuin toi olympialaisten sähköpyörä  :Hymy: 

SM:ien pääviikonloppu ehti jo mennä, mutta tuolta löytyy kisat ym: https://www.ratapyoraily.info/

----------


## erkkk

> Vetikö Ganna viimeiset 750 m Italian 4 km joukkuekultaan? Ero Italian tappioksi pahimmillaan yli 0.8 s. Muutenkin aivan huikea kamppailu, kun johtopaikka vaihtui moneen kertaan. Millähän tehoilla pyörä kulkee tasaisella 70ää-kymppiä, joka vaaditaan 4 km joukkuekultaan?



Tehot riippuu ajajan koosta ja aerodynamiikasta. 20 vuotta sitten kun puhuttiin neljästä minuutista vetomiehellä tehot oli vajaa 700W ja joukkueen keskitehot vajaa 500W. Nyt ajetaan merkittävästi kovempaa ja Ganna on iso kaveri. Veikkaisin noin 800W tehoja vedossa, jos sekään riittää isommalla äijällä. Tollaisessa pidemmässä vedossa saa etua siitä että joukkue ei vaihda, joka vaihdossa joukkue kuitenkin pakittaa yhden pyöränmitan verran.

Kovin on vauhdit kasvaneet, vaikka yhdessä vaiheessa ajettiin (EPOlla ryyditettynä  :Leveä hymy: ) suht aerodynaamisella superman-asennolla, mikä on nykyisin kielletty. Nyt mennään melkein 20s kovempaa.

----------


## Concorde

Aika rauhallisella kadenssilla toi sähköpyöräukko päästelee viittäkymppiä... Olis hyvä työmatkapyörä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Concorde

> Tossa on siitä NZL:n puvusta: https://cyclingtips.com/2021/08/the-...okyo-olympics/.



Joo, sehän oli "vain" 2900AU$ , eli 1800€. Halbaa ku saippua  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta jutusta poimittuna:





> While Champion System was reluctant to provide us with any of the actual aero data until after the Games, Reynolds could tell us that the new Project Speed Suit can provide a wattage saving of “more than 2.5% versus a standard skinsuit”, at team pursuiting speeds. 
> 
> We’ll have to wait for the actual aero testing data, but that 2.5% could be as much as 10-15 watts for some of the most powerful riders. The High Performance Sport New Zealand YouTube video above suggests the savings could be in the region of 2.5 seconds in the team pursuit.



2.5sek vaikuttaa paljolta...

----------


## kp63

Tossa, jos kiinnostaa : (PDF) Characteristics of Track Cycling (researchgate.net)

----------


## Googol

Ei mulla mitään naisurheilua vastaan yleensä, mutta ei tuossa naisten madisonissa ole mitään järkeä ennen kuin saavat muutkin kuin britit vähän treenattua.

----------


## tronK

> Ei mulla mitään naisurheilua vastaan yleensä, mutta ei tuossa naisten madisonissa ole mitään järkeä ennen kuin saavat muutkin kuin britit vähän treenattua.



Ensikertalaisena katsojana aika jännä laji, mutta joo vähän tylsää kun britit olivat noin ylivoimaisia.

----------

